# Datu Worden Seminar, April 26th Wenatchee, WA



## Corey Minatani (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey All: 

Just a bump reminder to hit the seminar on the 26th this comming weekend for Datu Worden at Wenatchee in the Allied Martial Arts center. As always, Datu will be conducting a fantastic seminar. 

But as usual, this event cannot happen without support! I know some people see Datu on the Westside more often than not, but in order for Jeff to keep Datu coming over, we gotta support the event! Jeff usually makes zero profit, his only goals in doing this is to support Datu and NSI, and to provide (as usual) the highest level of instruction to Wenatchee Valley!! 

I'm not running an official school, but I've been rounding up some bangers to come in...so far 11. If I lose even 50%, that's still five or six bangers! So do your part and tell friends, collegues, and such to come witness the Datu live! This is also an excellent way to hook up with some of the East Coast NSI players and get some good contacts when you're in our turf! I guarantee you'll have a blast and meet some good people. My guys are coming from Spokane, Warden, Moses Lake, Ephrata, and Ellensburg. So lets get hopping on this and make this the best NSI event ever!


Jeff Bray and Allied Martial Arts will be hosting a seminar April 26th 2003 featuring Datu Kelly Worden. This Annual seminar in Wenatchee,Wa continues a legacy that spans over 20 years. Datu worden will cover stick, knife and empty hand applications. The cost will be $50.00. For more information contact Jeff Bray at amaafc@aol.com.
_________________
Jeff Bray-Allied Martial Arts



:asian: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2003)

I hope we will get a review!


----------



## ob2c (Apr 27, 2003)

and if you didn't, you missed something. Datu Worden did a great job, as did the hosts- Mr. Jeff Bray and his gracious wife. Every one there got a lot out of it, from the experienced Arnisadores to those of us who practice other arts. I'll leave the technical discussion to someone who has a working knowlege of PMA. Just thought I'd drop you guys a line and say that I've allways respected your art, more now than ever. It's an awesome experience to work with martial artists the caliber of these and others there who were willing to share their knowlege.

Mr Corey, I missed you there. Hope everything is ok- I figure they had to shoot you to keep you away from something like this. 

Yours in Kenpo ...


----------



## Corey Minatani (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes, no doubt.  Schedule changes suck at work.  Although, the matriarch, Mrs. Betsy Minatani, lead our group by coming, as well as two CWU students, our Branch School headed by Chief Instructor Mary Mantz, our HQ school headed by Chief Instructor Juan Tanguma, our Branch School headed by Chief Instructor Cale Merkely, and our affiliate of Isshinryu Fighting Arts, Sensei Don Bowman all brought some bangers in for this event to represent Freewind Martial Arts.  

Datu Worden made a post on the WMAC forum, check it out, he noted about 40 bodies from all over!  I will be lucky enough to be attending the Water and Steel Camp Datu hosts in August!

See you there.


----------

